# Looking to buy a new Crankbait set up



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I been looking for a new Crankbait set up. I have looked at the Skeet Reese rods, Shimano, Quantum, Abu Garcia, and numerous ones online. I was wondering if I could get some information and advice on what rod to choose. Also anyone know a good 4 to 5 to 1 reel to pair with these rods. Thanks for the information. :B


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I just bought a Shimano Convergence 7' MH crankbait rod this past winter and I am very happy with it. At only $70 it's really a very nice rod. It is built with Shimano's TC4 construction. It doesn't say that it is on Shimano's web site but the rod as the TC4 logo on it, and the card attached to the rod also says TC4 contruction. The action is perfect for crankbaits and rattle traps. Their new reel seat is really nice too. The split grip is kind of strange for a crankbait rod, but its really easy to get used to. I have been throwing everything from KVD 1.5's, 1/2 oz. rattletraps, on up to Strike King XD 5's and it casts them all great. I have it paired with a Curado 200. I have yet to lose a fish on it this year, and I have caught a lot of both largemouth and smallmouth with it. For the money it's a great rod. 

You mentioned a 4:1 to 5:1 gear ratio reel. Just my suggestions and thoughts.... if you are used to using reels that are 6:1 I don't know if I'd change to the lower speed reel. Especially if you are planning on throwing rattle traps with it. When I first started throwing crankbaits I did what the articles suggested and got two 5:1 reels that are now sitting on a shelf collecting dust. I just didn't like how fast I had to reel them. For me it is a lot easier and a lot less work reeling slower than it is reeling fast. There isn't that much of a difference in reeling power between the gear ratios that I noticed, and you'll definitely wish you had the faster reel once you hook a fish and see the line coming up as a big old smallmouth is getting ready to jump and spit your lure.

Just my opinion


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information, it is greatly appreciated, I never have owned just a crankbait set up. I decided to look into one, because I throw a lot of cranks and seem to miss a lot because my rods are too stiff. I also thought that was too slow for me also, but I wanted to listen to the pros hahah. On avg those reels would retrieve 17-24" of line compared to a lot more that of a 6 to 1 reel would. Yes, your right easier to slow speed down than trying to make up for it. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

SShepard1988 said:


> Thanks for the information, it is greatly appreciated, I never have owned just a crankbait set up. I decided to look into one, because I throw a lot of cranks and seem to miss a lot because my rods are too stiff. I also thought that was too slow for me also, but I wanted to listen to the pros hahah. On avg those reels would retrieve 17-24" of line compared to a lot more that of a 6 to 1 reel would. Yes, your right easier to slow speed down than trying to make up for it.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


Certainly not a pro lol but I have been fishing for a long time. Just passing on some thoughts that may help you make a decision. As far as how inches of line a reel takes in with each revolution of the handle....... Those numbers only apply when the spool is full of line and at it's maximum diameter. Not the spools diameter at the end of a cast. Depending on the diameter of the line you're using and the lenght of the cast, the spools diameter can be less than 1/2 of what its size is when it's full, which makes a slower reel even slower. Just another thing to keep in mind when picking a gear ratio for a reel.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SShepard1988 said:


> I been looking for a new Crankbait set up. I have looked at the Skeet Reese rods, Shimano, Quantum, Abu Garcia, and numerous ones online. I was wondering if I could get some information and advice on what rod to choose. Also anyone know a good 4 to 5 to 1 reel to pair with these rods. Thanks for the information. :B


The easy answer for the reel is a Zillion Crazy Cranker. At 4.9 it is a pulling beast and is super robust. Awesome reel.

The rod is a bit more difficult. What types/depths of cranks will you throw? A DD22 will require a much different rod than a 1 Minus. For a general purpose stick, I find that the Lucky Craft Fat Mini is very versatile. You can deep cranks with smaller, deep baits (not DD22s tho) and go shallow as needed. Makes for a good squarebill rod too. I think the upper limit on lure weight is 3/4oz...not the 1 oz listed on the rod.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewluckycraft701mf.html

Check the TT Crankbait Wars shootout article...that will help...as well as the low-speed reel shootout.

Toku


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I finally have a cranking rod that I'm happy with. It's built on a Seeker S-glass blank trimmed to 7'. It'll handle cranks from shallow to deep divers. If you need a rod dedicated to big deep divers, I'd go to the next more powerful model.

It's soft in the tip to keep fish hooked up, but has plenty in the butt section to move fish when needed.

Joe


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, I went and looked at an Abu Garcia Revo SX and Veritas Winch series rod. I always was looking online at the Quantum KVD PT @ BassPro and where did you buy the Shimano Convergence I looked all over and only found Crucial and Clarus Rods also looked at the Mojo Bass Crankbait rod. you guys have any experience with theses rods and reel.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Joe, I'm throwing shallow to about 14-15 ft divers, I probably should of included that information from the beginning haha. Where did you find such a rod, if you built it yourself that would be awesome. I to hope one day to build my own rods.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

It's one I built myself. I built the rod to do just what you are doing. I just started using it this spring, and have been more than happy with it.

The blank I used is the Seeker RF Legacy Elite from Swampland. It certainly isn't cheap as far as glass blanks are concerned, but I don't think you'll find many blanks better suited to cranking.

Joe


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

SShepard1988 said:


> Thanks for all the information, I went and looked at an Abu Garcia Revo SX and Veritas Winch series rod. I always was looking online at the Quantum KVD PT @ BassPro and where did you buy the Shimano Convergence I looked all over and only found Crucial and Clarus Rods also looked at the Mojo Bass Crankbait rod. you guys have any experience with theses rods and reel.



I ordered the rod from Land Big Fish. Although I will say that it took almost a full three weeks before it came in. It was back in late March so it may have took so long because that's a busy time of the year for them..... but I don't know. I just know I thought 3 weeks for a rod was way too long. BassTackleDepot.com also sells the rod, but I have never ordered anything from them so I can't say how their shipping is or anything. 

I know you can buy better crankbait rods, but it really is a nice rod for the money. The biggest bait I have thrown on it is the Strike King XD 5 series and it handles that no problem. I have some big Fat Free Shad, but I haven't thrown them on it yet. So I can't really say how well it will handle a bait that big.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's sweet Joe, I give you two thumbs up on building your own rod. Oh ok thanks for the information on the rod, and 5XD SK is a deep bait and the fat free shad should be about the same. I definitely need to see if they have them in the store, so I can play with it a little bit, what I like the most is the lifetime warranty it comes with and its IM7 and cheaper than a lot of other ones haha.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

SShepard1988 said:


> Thanks for all the information, I went and looked at an Abu Garcia Revo SX and Veritas Winch series rod. I always was looking online at the Quantum KVD PT @ BassPro and where did you buy the Shimano Convergence I looked all over and only found Crucial and Clarus Rods also looked at the Mojo Bass Crankbait rod. you guys have any experience with theses rods and reel.


I have two Mojo Bass rods, one casting, one spinning and I think they are a great value at the $100 price point. I can't really address your needs though as a cranking stick since I rarely crank but they come in a nice selection of lengths and actions and are quite sensitive and responsive.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SShepard1988 said:


> Joe, I'm throwing shallow to about 14-15 ft divers, I probably should of included that information from the beginning haha. Where did you find such a rod, if you built it yourself that would be awesome. I to hope one day to build my own rods.


For big, deep divers I use a custom on a Lami 865 glass blank - the Skeete Reese rod. They make it in black if you aren't into the yellow. I used it for shallow cranks too, but the Fat Mini usually takes that duty now...unless I don't bring it with me. The Lami blank has the 4.9 CC Zillion on it. Don't scrimp on the low gear ratio reel, especially with the high drag baits. It makes a sweet spinnerbait and small swimbait stick too.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewlamiglas705.html

The Seeker is an incredible blank if you go custom!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I ordered the rod from Land Big Fish. Although I will say that it took almost a full three weeks before it came in. It was back in late March so it may have took so long because that's a busy time of the year for them..... but I don't know. I just know I thought 3 weeks for a rod was way too long. BassTackleDepot.com also sells the rod, but I have never ordered anything from them so I can't say how their shipping is or anything.
> 
> I know you can buy better crankbait rods, but it really is a nice rod for the money. The biggest bait I have thrown on it is the Strike King XD 5 series and it handles that no problem. I have some big Fat Free Shad, but I haven't thrown them on it yet. So I can't really say how well it will handle a bait that big.


Just to let you know if you want to make a future purchase, bass tackle depot has very good service and ship times. Also tacklewarehouse.com, they are probably the best as far as shipping goes. Free over $50.00, and it'll be on your doorstep in 5 days!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SShepard1988 said:


> Thanks for all the information, I went and looked at an Abu Garcia Revo SX and Veritas Winch series rod. I always was looking online at the Quantum KVD PT @ BassPro and where did you buy the Shimano Convergence I looked all over and only found Crucial and Clarus Rods also looked at the Mojo Bass Crankbait rod. you guys have any experience with theses rods and reel.


I just bought the 7' MH crucial this spring to compliment (and be a bit more multi-purpose) my 7'10" KVD tour rod, and to be quite honest, it launches a strike king 6XD further than the quantum! I didn't think it was possible so I swapped reels and it still throws it out there, and weighs about half as much.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey bad bub what reel do you use with your two set ups and yeah, I will definitely let you guys know what I will purchase, it is just so hard to pick lol thanks for the all the information.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SShepard1988 said:


> Hey bad bub what reel do you use with your two set ups and yeah, I will definitely let you guys know what I will purchase, it is just so hard to pick lol thanks for the all the information.


http://www.tackletour.com/reviewcrankbaitrodwarswrapup.html

This will help.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SShepard1988 said:


> Hey bad bub what reel do you use with your two set ups and yeah, I will definitely let you guys know what I will purchase, it is just so hard to pick lol thanks for the all the information.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I use a Lews speed spool 5.4:1 on the crucial and an older quantum energy 5.4:1 on the KVD. The Lews is head and shoulders above the quantum. Had to get used to the big handle and paddle grips, but so far I love it..... and i'm a quantum guy.... well used to be. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If I had the time and ability to build my own rods, i'd do it in a heartbeat though. To me that would be the ultimate reward. Being able to catch fish on equipment i've built myself. I tie my own jigs, that's about as for into the tackle making realm that i've gone...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I feel the same way on building your own rod and I seen they even have classes for them 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SShepard1988 said:


> I feel the same way on building your own rod and I seen they even have classes for them
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah, there's tons of info out there about doing it, and even alot of knowledgeable guys on this site that would definitely help you get started and even "babysit" you or me through the process, but I just can't get up the nerve to make that initial investment to get started. I don't know why though, i've spent enough money on new rods in the last 3 years that I could've probably built 5!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, it is crazy how much cheaper it is to build stuff compared to new and I think I am going shimano or abu garica, because they seen to be smaller diameter rods. I highly dislike the thick ones such as the Skeete Reese or the KVD ones. Man I wish I knew how to build my own, then I would have no issue with rods haha. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

G Loomis Crankbait rod. Pair it with an Abu Garcia Revo Winch and you'll be good to go.


----------

